# [H] CSM Army [W] SM/IG Army, $$



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

*[H] CSM Army [W] SM Army, $$*

*HAVE:*
Ive got a CSM army that can make about 1200-1250 pts painted as word bearers except for the KBs. 

-Daemon Prince w/ wings
-20x CSM w/ word bearer shoulderpads (2 champs w/ powerfists, 2x plasma guns, 2x meltaguns, 2x standard bearers([1 nurgle and 1 IoCG, 1 standard pole is magnetized]) 
-8x Zerkers, 1 skull champ with powersword
-Defiler w/ heavy flamer and reaper autocannon, heavy flamer side is magnetized.
-Vindicator w/ havoc launcher
-3x Rhinos(1: spotlight and possessed marine. 2: havoc launcher, closed hatch, KB gunner. 3: closed hatch and spotlight)

Vindicator and rhinos have a light red spray paint on them, vindicator and 1 rhino also have most of the details painted. 
The Berzerkers are badly painted, pretty thick paint. 
8 Guns are not glued on to the CSMs.


*The picture makes everything seem a little brighter than it is. If you want a close-up of anything specific let me know and I will put it up. 

*WANT:*

Money 

~Reply to thread or PM me if youre interested or have any questions.~


----------



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm no longer interested in trading, I just want to sell for a reasonable price. Let me know.


----------

